# Asus Echelon Headset



## hellfireastra (3. März 2015)

Moin!

Habe hier noch ein Asus Echelon Headset "über".
Ich habe es im Januar im Bundle mit Tastatur und Maus gekauft. Kaufbeleg für Garantie und OVP gibt's dazu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis: 45€ VHB


gruß


----------



## hellfireastra (1. April 2015)

VERKAUFT!


----------

